# contract climber seeking work on East Coast



## treeslayer

I'm looking, have a good GM and everything needed to go to work.

Dave


----------



## treemandan

I perfer Ford guys, sorry.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> I perfer Ford guys, sorry.



you wouldn't like us then, we bid out of a benz.........


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> you wouldn't like us then, we bid out of a benz.........



Nah, I love ya bro, wish I had something for ya. But you are probably cheek deep in by now anyway, at least you will be shortly.Storms a brewin.


----------



## treeslayer

going to road tripping to VA next week I think, going to visit some guys on the way. anybody want some short term help?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> going to road tripping to VA next week I think, going to visit some guys on the way. anybody want *a short term drinking buddy*?



Sure bro, come on up. lol If I have work then I'll use you but I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## treeslayer

Originally *NOT* Posted by treeslayer 
going to road tripping to VA next week I think, going to visit some guys on the way. anybody want a short term drinking buddy?



Blakesmaster said:


> Sure bro, come on up. lol If I have work then I'll use you but I can't guarantee anything.




not coming to drink, but work and see my kids. and I don't like being misquoted.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> Originally *NOT* Posted by treeslayer
> going to road tripping to VA next week I think, going to visit some guys on the way. anybody want a short term drinking buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not coming to drink, but work and see my kids. and I don't like being misquoted.



I was just inviting you up for a coupla beers, bro. Relax.


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> I was just inviting you up for a coupla beers, bro. Relax.



well dang bro, looks like a via point on the GPS.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Plug it in. Like I said, I don't have a big work load now, but ya never know.


----------



## treeslayer

my phone is ringing off the hook today, go figure......


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Originally *NOT* Posted by treeslayer
> going to road tripping to VA next week I think, going to visit some guys on the way. anybody want a short term drinking buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not coming to drink, but work and see my kids. and I don't like being misquoted.



I thought it was a pretty smart joke but possibly in subjective poor taste. I think I could use a short term drinking buddy though.


----------



## treeslayer

He got me good.


----------



## jordano

come to ct? whats your phone number?


----------



## tree MDS

jordano said:


> come to ct? whats your phone number?



What do you need a "contract climber" for?? You can't climb your own trees? .. or are you just that busy?

BTW: welcome the the site!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> What do you need a "contract climber" for?? You can't climb your own trees? .. or are you just that busy?
> 
> BTW: welcome the the site!



Don't be jealous that he's busier than you


----------



## treeslayer

he knows I'm a good drinking buddy.

pm sent.


----------



## jordano

actually i was hoping to get off the jobsites a little more to find more work. if i took someone on they would spend most of their time in the bucket, but would need to be able to climb when necessary. what part of ct are you from?


----------



## tree MDS

jordano said:


> actually i was hoping to get off the jobsites a little more to find more work. if i took someone on they would spend most of their time in the bucket, but would need to be able to climb when necessary. what part of ct are you from?



Northwest corner. You?


----------

